# Du lịch ngoài nước > Khách sạn >  Portman Plaza Hotel (5 sao) - Du lịch Trung Quốc

## hangnt

*Địa chỉ* : 
No.52 Caihong north Road, Jiangdong District, Ningbo


*Địa điểm* :
Thông tin chung và khoảng cách từ khách sạn Portman Plaza Hotel, Ningbo đến các nơi quan trọng xung quanh: Khoảng cách từ các khu vực quan trọng đến Portman Plaza Hotel, Ningbo: Cách sân bay 15.00 km, Cách ga 5 km, 3km từ trung tâm, Cách trung tâm hội chợ triển lãm 6 km.


*Dịch vụ khách sạn* :
Khách sạn Portman Plaza Hotel, Ningbo có kết cấu trọn vẹn và cung cấp các dịch vụ sau: Dịch vụ chào đón khi bạn tới, Trong phòng có kết nối Wifi, Số lượng dịch vụ lớn và sự thoải mái dễ chịu là đặc điểm nổi trội của khách sạn Portman Plaza Hotel, Ningbo, Khách sạn Portman Plaza Hotel, Ningbo cung cấp trung tâm thương mại và nhiều dịch vụ cho khách đi công tác, Bạn có thể làm việc hoăc mở tiệc chiêu đãi tại các phòng họp với nhiều kích cỡ khách nhau, Nhiều phòng họp dùng cho hội nghị, tiệc chiêu đãi, triển lãm và mục đích cá nhân, Trong khách sạn Portman Plaza Hotel, Ningbo có một khu lớn chuyên chăm sóc sức khỏe và tinh thần, Khách sạn Portman Plaza Hotel, Ningbo có cho khách hàng nhiều dịch vụ giải trí thư giãn thú vị, Cocktail và các đồ uống thích hợp tại quán bar và phòng chờ, Có thể chơi nhiều loại hình thể thao tại các khu được trang bị đầy đủ của Portman Plaza Hotel, Ningbo , Khách sạn có bể bơi ngoài trời, Chơi tennis tại sân tennis có trong khu vực khách sạn, Khách sạn Portman Plaza Hotel, Ningbo có thực đơn quốc tế phục vụ khách hàng, Khách sạn Portman Plaza Hotel, Ningbo có 1 nhà hàng, Trong những nhà hàng của Portman Plaza Hotel, Ningbo có Ẩm thực quốc tế, Ẩm thực Pháp.





(Tổng hợp Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Thượng Hải - Tô Châu - Hàng Châu - Bắc Kinh (7 ngày 6 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Thuong Hai - To Chau - Hang Chau - Bac Kinh (7 ngay 6 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Trung Quốc* - *tour du lich Trung Quoc*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Trung Quốc click vào *du lịch Trung Quốc* - *du lich Trung Quoc*

----------

